# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  با شلوغی خونه چیکار کنم؟؟؟

## fantom

سلام 

پدر من بزرگتر فامیله بالای همین معمولا چندین روز اول عید خونمون شلوغ خواهد بود 

از طرفی هم خونمون کوچیکه،  هم زشته بخوام برم تو اتاق اونجا درس بخونم، هم اینکه بازم سر وصدا مزاحمت ایجاد میکنه 

کتابخونه هم فکر کنم چندرپز اول عید تعطیل باشه نمیشه رفت اونجا 

چیکار کنم؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amirali76

اتفاقا اصلا زشت نیست 
برو تو اتاق و در رو ببند و یه تیکه پنبه یا هرچیز دیگه ای بذار تو گوشت و درس بخون
زشت اینه که به خاطر خجالت و رودربایستی عید رو از دست بدی

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

داداشم زشت به قولی پیرزن :Yahoo (4): 
نه داداشم برو درس بخون به قولا برو ی پنبه بذار تو گوشت درس بخون
بذار بگن خر خونی میکرد روز اول عیدی بجاش همونایی که این حرفو بهت میزدن سال دیگه همچین موقعی دورتو میگیرن

----------


## Pixie_g

هیچم زشت نیست ولی بازم اگه فکر می کنین نمی تونین بخونین این چند روز باقی مونده تا عید و فشرده تر کار کنین تا یکم جبران بشه.....

----------


## magicboy

سلام 
احوال پرسی
روبوسی
خدافظ
اتاق 
درس
----------------------
بعدی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fantom

اخه هیچکس هم از فردا خبری نداره 

فرض کنیم به هزار دلیل کنکور اونجوری که میخواستم نشد 

اونوقت هر جا میشینن میکن فلانی اینقدر خرخونی کرد اخرشم هیچی نشد 

حرف مردمو کجای دلم بذارم دبگه…

----------


## Pixie_g

> اخه هیچکس هم از فردا خبری نداره 
> 
> فرض کنیم به هزار دلیل کنکور اونجوری که میخواستم نشد 
> 
> اونوقت هر جا میشینن میکن فلانی اینقدر خرخونی کرد اخرشم هیچی نشد 
> 
> حرف مردمو کجای دلم بذارم دبگه…


آدم که قرار نیست با حرف مردم زندگی کنه....
پسر خاله من هر سال هیچ جا نمیره میشینه می خونه فکر کنم امسال بار 6 که می خواد کنکور بده..... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
بی خیال بابا.... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> 
> پدر من بزرگتر فامیله بالای همین معمولا چندین روز اول عید خونمون شلوغ خواهد بود 
> 
> از طرفی هم خونمون کوچیکه،  هم زشته بخوام برم تو اتاق اونجا درس بخونم، هم اینکه بازم سر وصدا مزاحمت ایجاد میکنه 
> 
> کتابخونه هم فکر کنم چندرپز اول عید تعطیل باشه نمیشه رفت اونجا 
> 
> چیکار کنم؟


سلام
نظرم اینه که 2یا3روز اول رو بیخیال شو -بعدش باز شروع کن  چون:
1)هم یه استراحتی کردی
2)هم دیگه تیکه نمیندازن بت
3)هم باوقار تره و به هنجارتر
عیب نداره عزیز زیاد سخت نگیر 2/3روز به جایی بر نمیخوره-بعدش اگه بازم مهمون اومد میای یه سلام میکنیو روبوسی بعدشم میری رو درس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mraday

برو نيم ساعت بشين بعد بگو درس دارم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

کتابخونه

----------


## alireza424

منم تقریبا شرایط شما رو دارم .. ولی به نظرم زشت نیست ... یه سلام و احوال پرسی بعدشم تو اتاق از 4 - 5 به بعد هم که کتابخونه بازه

----------


## BeHnAz76

*سلام...
چندتاازدوستان من هم مشکل شمارو دارن ،ازطرفی کتابخونه هم اردوی نوروزی گذاشته نمیتونن برن کتابخونه
برای همین تصمیم گرفتن 5نفری هفته اول عید و برن مسجد...
صحبت کردن...مسئول مسجدهم قبول کرده...*

----------


## laleh74

زشته؟ :Yahoo (21): 
خونواده ی من اگه برم اتاق جشن میگیرن از خوشحالی :Yahoo (4): 
هرکیو 3تا بوس کن برو اتاقت:/
بعد که کتابخونه باز شد برو اونجا.
اگرم واست ممکنه برو اردو

----------


## Tzar

همین که دوستمون گفت یه مسجدی پیدا کنید با دوستاتون تشریف ببرید اونجا
بعد تعطیلات رسمی کتابخونه ها باز میشن اکثرا

----------


## fantom

متاسفانه تو محله ما فقط من دارم میخونم،  از طرفی تو مدرسه هم فکر نکنم کسی پایه کتابخونه یا مسجد باشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bvb09

اردوی نوروزی..... هنوزم برا ثبت نام وقت داری.... اینجا ک از دوم تا دوازدهمه.... یا اصن میتونی خودت خونه بمونی بقیه رو بفرستی اردو!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mona27

خونه ي ما هم تقريبا همين حالتو داره از الان هم مامانم باهام اتمام حجت كرده كه نري بشيني تو اتاق سرگرم درس شي مياي پيش مهمونا ميشيني .......مامان ما داريم.

----------


## amir200012

> متاسفانه تو محله ما فقط من دارم میخونم،  از طرفی تو مدرسه هم فکر نکنم کسی پایه کتابخونه یا مسجد باشه


یه خونه خالی پیدا کن دیگه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام 
> 
> پدر من بزرگتر فامیله بالای همین معمولا چندین روز اول عید خونمون شلوغ خواهد بود 
> 
> از طرفی هم خونمون کوچیکه،  هم زشته بخوام برم تو اتاق اونجا درس بخونم، هم اینکه بازم سر وصدا مزاحمت ایجاد میکنه 
> 
> کتابخونه هم فکر کنم چندرپز اول عید تعطیل باشه نمیشه رفت اونجا 
> 
> چیکار کنم؟


دقیقا مشکل منم هست... :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام 
> 
> پدر من بزرگتر فامیله بالای همین معمولا چندین روز اول عید خونمون شلوغ خواهد بود 
> 
> از طرفی هم خونمون کوچیکه،  هم زشته بخوام برم تو اتاق اونجا درس بخونم، هم اینکه بازم سر وصدا مزاحمت ایجاد میکنه 
> 
> کتابخونه هم فکر کنم چندرپز اول عید تعطیل باشه نمیشه رفت اونجا 
> 
> چیکار کنم؟


هم خدا رو میخای هم خرما رو!!
بابا مگه اونا قراره جای تو کنکور بدن ؟؟ پس فردا تگری زدی_(ایشالا نشه) تو کنکور اونا اولین کسایی هستن که واست حرف و حدیث در میارن.*fantom* عزیز بهتره همون توصیه من یعنی گوشی خلبانی رو بخری و استفاده کنی.

----------


## fantom

مرسی از همه دوستان پس چندروز اول توی همون اتاق میخونم اگه دیدم بازم شلوغ بود خونه میرم کتابخونه در مورد سر وصدا زیاد نگران نیستم، به لطف خانواده گرام به موسیقی بی کلام عادت کردم، همون رو پلی میکنم و میخونم

----------


## nzn

فکر کنم مسجد بهترین گزینس...
خونه خالی چیه باو ترس داره من و دوستم یه شب رفتیم درس بخونیم خونه عمش اینا هیشکی نبود،ساعت 3 شباز ترس صدایی که اومد زنگ زدم اومدن دنبالمون  :Yahoo (23): 
منم مشکل شما رو دارم...
تازه کتابخونه ها هم که زود تعطیل میکنن کاش 24 ساعته بودن :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## mohammad.bh

نه بابا کجا ترس داره خب شما دخترا طبیعیه بترسید خخخخ.اما هیچی مث خونه خالی خوب نیست واسه درس.به حول قوه الهی خانواده رو راضی کردم رفتن اصفهان تا 12 عیدم نمیان

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## fantom

> نه بابا کجا ترس داره خب شما دخترا طبیعیه بترسید خخخخ.اما هیچی مث خونه خالی خوب نیست واسه درس.به حول قوه الهی خانواده رو راضی کردم رفتن اصفهان تا 12 عیدم نمیانSent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


یه ماه پیش عروسی دختر داییم بود از خونه ما تا محل عروسی حدود25 کیلومتر راه بود من نمیخواستم برممامانم تا منو راضی نکرد نرفت  :Yahoo (21): میگفت دزد میاد گروگان میگیرتت بدبخت میشیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir200012

> مرسی از همه دوستان پس چندروز اول توی همون اتاق میخونم اگه دیدم بازم شلوغ بود خونه میرم کتابخونه در مورد سر وصدا زیاد نگران نیستم، به لطف خانواده گرام به موسیقی بی کلام عادت کردم، همون رو پلی میکنم و میخونم


باو ا ای صدا گیرا استفاده کن چ کاریه مسجد رفتن
اصلنم نمیشه مسجد درس خوند

----------


## Pixie_g

> یه ماه پیش عروسی دختر داییم بود از خونه ما تا محل عروسی حدود25 کیلومتر راه بود من نمیخواستم برممامانم تا منو راضی نکرد نرفت میگفت دزد میاد گروگان میگیرتت بدبخت میشیم


دقیقا همین مشکلو منم دارم.......!!!!  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
اما خب ما به توافق رسیدیم روزای اول عید و بابام پیشمون بمونه مامانم بره آخر عید و بابام بره مامانم بمونه....!!!! :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## k1ronaldo

> مرسی از همه دوستان پس چندروز اول توی همون اتاق میخونم اگه دیدم بازم شلوغ بود خونه میرم کتابخونه در مورد سر وصدا زیاد نگران نیستم، به لطف خانواده گرام به موسیقی بی کلام عادت کردم، همون رو پلی میکنم و میخونم


منم با موسیقی میخونم یا گاهی ایر پلاگ میزنم شما هم برو اتاقت در رو قفل کن هنذفری بزار موزیک پلی کن و شروع کن به مطالعه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

فقط خدا کنه ادم درررررررررسسس خووووون باشه بابای منم بزرگ فامیله دوروز عید را نمیتونم درس بخونم قبل عید به صورت دیوانه وار درس میخونم تا عید جبران بشه در ضمن مهمون ساعت مشخصی میاد مثلا ساعت یازده ظهر تا چهار فکر نکنم کسی بیاد اون موقع بخونید خوب !!!! صبح ها هم قبل هشت هیچ کس نمیاد ! شش بیدار شو عامووو!!!

----------


## Hadaf

> فقط خدا کنه ادم درررررررررسسس خووووون باشه بابای منم بزرگ فامیله دوروز عید را نمیتونم درس بخونم قبل عید به صورت دیوانه وار درس میخونم تا عید جبران بشه در ضمن مهمون ساعت مشخصی میاد مثلا ساعت یازده ظهر تا چهار فکر نکنم کسی بیاد اون موقع بخونید خوب !!!! صبح ها هم قبل هشت هیچ کس نمیاد ! شش بیدار شو عامووو!!!


هشت صبح؟؟ من پسرعموی بابام پارسال 6 صبح اومد عیددیدنی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  تا ساعت 6 ونیم فقط بابام ازشون پذیرایی کرد (بیچاره فکر کرده بود میخواد بره مطب)
با اهنگم سعی کن درس نخونی عادت میکنی همیشه ی چیزی باید گوش بدی و درس بخونی :Yahoo (1):  بعدم این اولاش عادت نداری نمیتونی بخونی :Yahoo (1):  من با گوشی خلبانی موافقم تو هم برو هلی کوپتریشو بخر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## انسانم آرزوست

اگه خونتون حیاط داره برین تو حیاط درس بخونین. یا تو تراس .

----------


## Mohsen2

انباری بهترین گزینس مسجد جای عبادته خونه های ایرانیان هم تا ۱۳ فروردین هتل میباشد

----------


## Amin97

شبا بشین درس بخون مثه من  :Yahoo (3): 
البته از الان باید خودتو عادت بدی که شبا بیدار بمونی

----------


## k1ronaldo

> شبا بشین درس بخون مثه من 
> البته از الان باید خودتو عادت بدی که شبا بیدار بمونی


من نظر دارم سال کنکور شبا بخونم در کل نظرت در مورد شب ها چیه ؟ مشکلی برات پیش نیومده ؟ میگن شب نخوابی داغونت میکنه

----------


## Amin97

بستگی به عادت فرد داره .وگرنه مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## ciiiin

اگرواقعا درس خوندن مهم باشه خیلی جاها هست که میشه درس خوند مثلا روی پشت بوم,توی ماشین ,وقتی همه خوابن بیدارباشین,پارکینگ,انباری,

حتی اگرواقعا جایی نبودتوی حموم,به خانواده ام بگین هرکی اومد بگن شمارفتین مسافرت .

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلام ببخشید من دوباره پاسخ میدم ،،،
من خودم فامیلمون میان خونمون و یه هفته رو هستند !!!
از این شانس اوردم که بچه هاشون بزرگتر از منن و دختر هستن ( سر به سرم نمیزارن ، اگه پسر بودن باید میرفتیم بیرون ) تصمیم دارم 22 الی 23 بخوابم و ساعت 3:20 الی 4:30 بلند بشم و بخونم ،،، خودم با شناختی که دارم ، فکر میکنم اونا ساعت 8:30 بلند بشن (خیلی زودبلند بشن !!! عادت دارن تا 2 بیدارن خخخ) خوب من از 3:50 الی 5 تا 8:30 درس بخونم ( که راحت با استراحت و کمی نرمش و صبحانه ، 2 ساعت درس رو میخونم،،،)
بعدشم که بیدار میشن ( ادم اول صبح حال نداره ،،، تا ساعت 12 زیاد سرو صدا ندارن ،،، )
و...
ببخشید سرتون رو درد اوردم 
خواستم بگم ادم میتونه همه جا درس بخونم من میرم حموم شاید بخندید ولی تاریخ ادبیات رو تو ذهنم مرور میکنم یا لغات زبان یا لغات عربی یا گرامر عربی یا زبان

----------


## -Morteza-

گوشی گیر های موجود که اکثر دوستان پیشنهاد دادن:

گوشی صداگیر / ایمنی - مولدکس moldex داخل گوش بند دار
9029_1254862978_untitled.bmp

---------------------------------
گوشی صداگیر / ایمنی - جی اس پی jsp اسفنجی یک جفتی

-----------------------------------------
گوشی صداگیر / ایمنی - مولدکس moldex مدل اسفنجی





اینا دیگه بهتریناش بود فکر کنم!!


معایب گوش بند
 – اگر کسی دچار پارگی پرده صماخ گوش شده باشد و یا زخم و التهابی در کانال گوش خود داشته باشد، نمی تواند از گوش بند استفاده کند.
 – کسانی که دچار عفونت گوش هستند و یا گوششان ترشح دارد، نمی توانند به راحتی از گوش بند استفاده کنند.

----------

